# (III) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Maio de 2010



## AnDré (29 Abr 2010 às 11:52)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2010
(II) Temperatura mínima em Maio de 2010


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2010 às 12:08)

33,0 a 33,9


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2010 às 13:20)

33,0ºC a 33,9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2010 às 13:28)

33,0ºC a 33,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2010 às 14:19)

Este mês também entro na votação.

36º - 36,9º


----------



## stormy (29 Abr 2010 às 17:31)

este mês, apesar de um ou outro episodio mais fresco ( a norte/NE) costuma ser aquele em que o padrão de verão tende a estabilizar, dando para notar isso nas normais climatologicas.
este ano isso não é excepção e, como antevenho um verão quente, acho que este mês trará mais calor que frio e suponho que valores a aproximarem-se dos 35º são possiveis


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

36,0ºC a 36,9ºC e se fizer mais não me admiro muito...


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

37,0ºC a 37,9ºC, vai ser um mês quente


----------



## David sf (29 Abr 2010 às 19:56)

33 a 33,9 graus, pontualmente, pois acho que será um mês fresco.


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2010 às 18:43)

A minha aposta: *35,0ºC a 35,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2010 às 19:33)

34ºC a 34.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Sigo a tendência dos 35ºC. 

*35,0ºC a 35,9ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2010 às 02:17)

Talvez algum exagero, ou até talvez não...

...vou para *>= 38,0ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2010 às 11:01)

36,0 ºC a 36,9 ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 16:39)

>= 38,0ºc


----------



## Skizzo (1 Mai 2010 às 20:44)

Bem começou relativamente fresco o mês, mas tal como Abril, poderão haver surpresas até ao final do mês.

36-36,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 21:05)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas registadas entre os *35,0ºC* e os *35,9ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Penso ter sido a EMA mais quente de ontem, e parece ter chegado aos 34ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Mai 2010 às 15:34)

Detesto esses gráficos com intervalos de 2,5ºC, sinceramente nunca sei a temperatura exacta...


----------



## MSantos (20 Mai 2010 às 17:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Detesto esses gráficos com intervalos de 2,5ºC, sinceramente nunca sei a temperatura exacta...



Eu também

Na minha opinião os intervalos deviam ser de 1ºC, ou 0.5ºC...


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2010 às 18:05)

MSantos disse:


> Eu também
> 
> Na minha opinião os intervalos deviam ser de 1ºC, ou 0.5ºC...



Também existem esses intervalos. Estes gráficos são dinâmicos. Ajudaria isso sim uma tabela...


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 12:59)

A Amareleja ontem andou no limiar dos 35ºC, mas penso que não chegou a atingir esse valor.






Portanto, o intervalo 34,0ºC a 34,9ºC, ainda se mantém em jogo.


----------



## David sf (22 Mai 2010 às 17:01)

A esperar pela próxima actualização, neste momento o intervalo 34 a 34,9ºC é ameaçado pela insuspeita estação de Monção (Valinha), que é a EMA que regista a temperatura mais alta de todo o país.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 14:45)

penso que hoje, último dia do mês, a máxima vai ser batida, talvez na Amareleja.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 15:23)

tiaguh7 disse:


> penso que hoje, último dia do mês, a máxima vai ser batida, talvez na Amareleja.



Às 13h UTC, já com *36,2ºC*.


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2010 às 15:33)

Para já apostei bem  Se não subir mais ainda


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 15:45)

Skizzo disse:


> Para já apostei bem  Se não subir mais ainda



o mais provável é que ainda suba mas vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2010 às 16:01)

Amareleja desceu, mas agora são Alcácer do Sal (36.6) e Coruche (36.3) os lideres


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2010 às 17:05)

Skizzo disse:


> Amareleja desceu, mas agora são Alcácer do Sal (36.6) e Coruche (36.3) os lideres



A Amareleja está neste momento (_15h UTC_) com *37.1ºC*


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 17:06)

já estava à espera disto... porque será que nos dias quentes, na hora de maior calor, metade das temperaturas no site do IM desaparecem?
bom, pelo menos temos a temperatura da Amareleja que ás 15h era de 37.1ºC


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2010 às 17:17)

Será que os 40ºC no Pinhão para este mês algum dia vai ser ultrapassado?


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 17:29)

Skizzo disse:


> Será que os 40ºC no Pinhão para este mês algum dia vai ser ultrapassado?



Na minha humilde opinião já foram ultrapassados, agora lá está, dados oficiais é outra coisa, e como as estações meteorológicas do IM não cobrem todos os cantos, ou falham em alturas cruciais...


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2010 às 17:35)

Deveriam era voltar a pôr uma estação no Pinhão, talvez removendo uma RUEMA da Lisboa, são muitas


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2010 às 18:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Será que os 40ºC no Pinhão para este mês algum dia vai ser ultrapassado?



Olhando-se para as cartas de previsão desse dia 30 de Maio de 1953, altura em que o Pinhão chegou aos 40ºC, percebe-se que as condições eram favoráveis a isso.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Uma vez que os valores extremos da temperatura não vieram descritos no relatório mensal, e existem falhas nos gráficos diários dos dias mais quentes do mês, resta-nos recorrer aos gráficos das observações horárias.

E o valor mais alto que encontrei foi na Amareleja, no dia 31 de Maio, pelas 15h UTC, aquando registou 37,1ºC.

Sendo assim, o intervalo vencedor este mês é: [37,0ºC a 37,9ºC] 
E os vencedores são: andres, meteo.

Parabéns!


----------

